# Won’t start unless I unplug/reconnect hose to purge valve.



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Did you try replacing the evap purge solenoid?


----------



## CruzeDemoDerby (Mar 24, 2019)

Where is this located ? Part number? Everything I find says the canister valve acts as the solenoid.


----------



## CruzeDemoDerby (Mar 24, 2019)

Could crank or cam sensor be the issue?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

2014 Chevrolet Cruze LS 1.8L Solenoid Purge Valve

You'll want to verify this information using your VIN before buying anything.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Are there any codes? On my 1.8 LS, I was getting a P0496, and replaced the underhood "Vapor Canister Purge Valve". The GM part number on the old one was 55567453. My car was running, but difficult to start, before I replaced this.

Doug










.


----------



## CruzeDemoDerby (Mar 24, 2019)

No codes. Just hard starting after getting warm then sitting.


----------



## CruzeDemoDerby (Mar 24, 2019)

Replaced vapor canister purge valve and still happens


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

CruzeDemoDerby said:


> Replaced vapor canister purge valve and still happens


I'm guessing your next step is the solenoid JLL listed, which is tucked up inside the right rear quarterpanel aft of the filler neck, as I recall. 

Doug

.


----------



## CruzeDemoDerby (Mar 24, 2019)

It’s not attached to charcoal canister under the car?


----------

